# Questionable Readings in the NMA Edition of Mozart's Duo K. 424



## GSHAPIROY (Oct 25, 2017)

Looking through the NMA score of Mozart' Duo for Violin and Viola in B-Flat Major, K. 424 (edited by Dietrich Berke and Marius Flothuis in 1975), I found a number of readings to be questionable, and, after listening to a few performances, the performers rejected such versions in the NMA. I made a list of a few:
(v=violin, br=viola)








So I'm curious to get some additional opinions on these.


----------

